# Sticky  Picky Eater - Help!



## jrs1984

I have a 2 1/2 year old long coat GSD. He was a very picky eater when he was a puppy, but had a ravenous appetite from 6 months to 1 1/2 years old (when he was doing the bulk of his growing). Since last summer he has been extremely difficult in the feeding department. He has never been fed table scraps only given liver treats when doing training. He has always eaten at the same schedule from 8 weeks old, which is 6:30am & 8:30pm M-F, 8:30am & 8:30pm Sa-Su. He is currently being fed Natures Variety Instinct Dry Dog Food with 2 TBSP of Tripett Venison Tripe. The tripe solved the eating problems all through the winter and spring, but for the past two months it has made no difference. He will eat if coaxed (we tell him to go back to the kitchen to eat) some of the time, but will refuse at least one meal a day...he's averaging only 3 cups of food a day when he should be getting about 5. He is underweight as it is and we are trying to put weight on him, but that's not going well with him not eating. We have tried picking up his meal after 15 minutes or so and not feeding him until the next meal...here's what he does: he will refuse the meal...we take it up...he will eat the next meal...we feed him the next day and he refuses...we take it up...he will eat the next meal...still not getting enough, but eating enough to get by...what do we do? Don't tell me to switch to RAW...I want to but I am doing research first...I want a solution to the problem at hand.


----------



## sable123

Is this dog intact?


----------



## jrs1984

yes


----------



## rjvamp

I hand feed Jack still  He forgets sometimes how to eat. We needed to put some weight on Jack after the rescue...he is looking good now....from 64 lbs I believe it was to 85ish. Because he will not eat dry by itself we just feed some canned with small amounts of kibble to up the calories content and get him from his morning meal to his evening meal...he eats at 6:30 am and 6:30 pm.


----------



## sable123

jrs1984 said:


> yes


I figured, that pattern is typical, although some intact males that age have gone threw it already. 

It is a natural eating pattern. You might also notice that he is anxious when he isn't eating. Does he ever get up and down looking for a place to sleep?

In any event, it is natural.

The choice of food is yours but I wouldn't use that type of food for a dog that eats 3 cups. He will put on weight if he has a food with a bit more carbohydrates in it. Also, I have never used that food but I remember from a sample the kibble is very small for a large breed dog. Lazy eaters might be better with a bigger kibble.

Up to you.


----------



## jrs1984

I can't feed any other kibbles...he is allergic to ALL grains including oats, potatoes,etc.


----------



## sable123

jrs1984 said:


> I can't feed any other kibbles...he is allergic to ALL grains including oats, potatoes,etc.


 
How do you know? What is the reaction?


----------



## fuzzybunny

My guy is the exact same way. The tripe solved our problems until he got tired of it. I figured out that he just likes variety so I feed him the same kibble but buy 5 different flavours of wet food and mix with his food. We buy fish, herring, turkey, lamb, and tripe. Once he finishes one can we move onto the next. 

My husband says I'm spoiling him but whenever I called the dog's bluff he refused to eat for two weeks and lost 4 pounds. I worked so hard to put that weight on him due to his digestive issues that I'm not willing to let him lose it over something that I can easily solve.


----------



## jrs1984

fuzzybunny Drake is the same way he will refuse to the point of losing weight. sable123....he gets frequent hotspots and has greasy skin...he is itchy all the time...we have worked our way to this food and see an improvement the more he moves away from all grain sources.


----------



## PaddyD

fuzzybunny said:


> My guy is the exact same way. The tripe solved our problems until he got tired of it. I figured out that he just likes variety so I feed him the same kibble but buy 5 different flavours of wet food and mix with his food. We buy fish, herring, turkey, lamb, and tripe. Once he finishes one can we move onto the next.
> 
> My husband says I'm spoiling him but whenever I called the dog's bluff he refused to eat for two weeks and lost 4 pounds. I worked so hard to put that weight on him due to his digestive issues that I'm not willing to let him lose it over something that I can easily solve.


I agree about the variety. My wife is like your hubby about spoiling.
For a full grown GSD that is not VERY active I don't see why 3 cups per day is too little (depending on the calories in the food). My dog is pretty well exercised and she eats 2-3 cups a day.


----------



## jrs1984

He'll eat every bit of the food (4 1/2 cups) if something good is on it


----------



## fuzzybunny

Can you just alternate between different flavours of wet?


----------



## jrs1984

I'm thinking I may add different flavors of the canned version of his food to his dry food and hopefully he won't get bored


----------



## texaspeg49

I thought I was the only crazy one here, but..... I'm still hand feeding my baby too to get him to eat. He wants people food like baked chicken breasts, etc. I cannot do this all the time, I can't afford it. We found a dry food he loves, Earthborn Primitive. But he won't eat it by himself. But if I feed it to him by the handfuls he will. I want to feed him one meat meal a day and one Earthborn. He's 14 mo old and a little thin to me. I don't want him overweight, just filled out.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

What brands of food have you tried that caused a bad reaction?

I'm sorry but 5 cups of food would be a LOT of food even if he was 100lb intact male. Are you sure he's actually underweight and not just lean?


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Oh and to Texaspeg, don't expect your dog to fill out until he's 2-3 years old. Even on a full RAW diet, GSD puppies will be lanky and awkward looking until they're roughly 2-3 years old.


----------



## jrs1984

We have fed Canidae, TOTW, Petcurean Go, Natures Logic & now Natures Variety....the only common denominator are grains (that includes oats). He's not just lean...the vet said he needed to gain weight...you can feed his spine and hip bones.


----------



## WVGSD

My four year old rescued/adopted male GSD behaves in EXACTLY the same way and I finally found something that will get him to eat his kibble. My Max is 30 inches tall and now weighs about 95 pounds. When rescued, he was closer to 70 pounds - so weight gain was essential. 

After determining that he had SIBO at the end of May, we really needed for him to eat. I tried canned cat food, canned dog food, boiled chicken, cooked hamburger, several different cheeses, you name it. What finally got him eating and eating nearly all of every meal was some raw chicken or turkey. He now gets a chicken wing or part of a turkey neck (1/2 or 1/3) in his bowl with his kibble and some canned dog food. Now he eats and eats without being a 95 pound drama queen.


----------



## stacey_eight

I am going through this EXACT thing with my 14 month old intact male. It makes me worry when he skips meals. He'll come to me and look at his food (TOTW HP), look at me guiltily then slink off into the living room. But by the next meal especially after exercise he'll eat again. I just bought the canned version of his food and plan to substitute half a can for half a cup of food. 

I thought maybe the extreme heat was affecting his appetite. Is there a reason why intact males would suddenly change their eating habits?


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Which proteins were you using with each brand including the one you're using now? What are his poops like?


----------



## sable123

jrs1984 said:


> fuzzybunny Drake is the same way he will refuse to the point of losing weight. sable123....he gets frequent hotspots and has greasy skin...he is itchy all the time...we have worked our way to this food and see an improvement the more he moves away from all grain sources.


Were you supplementing with any kind of oil or fatty food when the outbreak of oily skin happened?


----------



## PaddyD

stacey_eight said:


> I am going through this EXACT thing with my 14 month old intact male. It makes me worry when he skips meals. He'll come to me and look at his food (TOTW HP), look at me guiltily then slink off into the living room. But by the next meal especially after exercise he'll eat again. I just bought the canned version of his food and plan to substitute half a can for half a cup of food.
> 
> I thought maybe the extreme heat was affecting his appetite. Is there a reason why intact males would suddenly change their eating habits?


My dog eats the same food and she skips meals. If it is hot, her appetite is down because her activity is down. Her weight has remained the same for the past year and it is a perfect weight for her so I'm not worried about skipped meals. She knows if she is hungry.


----------



## jrs1984

The skin issues started at 1 year and at the time he was getting salmon oil with his food...I have stopped the salmon oil and there was no difference. Also...the canidae had 4 meat sources, I tried all TOTW meat sources, Petcurean was Salmon, Natures Logic was Chicken and he is on chicken now...his poops have actually started to firm up with the Nature's Variety.


----------



## jrs1984

Well I mixed in wet food with his kibble and he loved it for about 3 days, now he turns his nose up and acts like he will vomit at the site of it....I don't know what to do...he's going to keep losing weight...its not that he's not hungry because he tries his best to counter cruise.


----------



## WVGSD

The only thing that I have found that will consistently get Max, my picky eater, to eat his meals is to add one piece of raw chicken or turkey to his bowl with the kibble and canned dog food. I give him a chicken back, chicken drumstick, chicken thigh or 1/2 of a turkey neck and he will eat every meal.


----------



## jrs1984

Now he is completely refusing...he ate 3 bites and walked away and would not touch anymore...he doesn't act sick at all, but this can't continue...he was underweight to start with.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Will he eat raw or home-cooked?


----------



## jrs1984

Not tried a raw or home cooked diet yet


----------



## jrs1984

Vet is telling me that I should switch him to Royal Canin because it is the only true hypoallergenic food...this is supposed to be a holistic vet too...


----------



## WVGSD

There are other manufacturers of veterinary prescription hypoallergenic diets such as the Hills Science Diet prescription and Purina Veterinary prescription lines. I am not certain that this is what your boy needs. He did eat when you added canned dog food for a few days. Please consider giving him something as simple as a raw hamburger patty, chicken breast, neck, drumstick, steak or something to see if he wants to eat. If he does not want to eat, you have an entirely different issue at hand. 

I do know first hand how maddening this is because Max just went through this with his inflammatory bowel disease. He now eats every meal as long as I put something raw like a chicken neck, turkey neck, chicken back, drumstick, hamburger, chicken breast, etc. in the bowl with his kibble. He eats it all, so I know that he is interested in eating. It just took this type of enticement to get him to eat consistently. 

It is frustrating to have to go through this, however, when they begin to eat consistently, it makes your efforts so rewarding and justified. I hope that this helps.


----------



## dosovm

i have a very picky shih tzu that feels sick pretty often from the heat and in turn does not eat. on those days i normally add half a spoon of plain organic yogurt and half a spoon of cottage cheese and mix it in with his dry food and he swallows everything. GSD mix eats raw and never had a problem.


----------



## JeepGirlSurf

stacey_eight said:


> Is there a reason why intact males would suddenly change their eating habits?


I have the very same question. Anyone??


----------



## PuppyMax

Have you seen this $40 bag of high value food, grain free vs. $70 food? Horizon Pulsar


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I have just the opposite issue with Tony. I have not read all the answers so someone might have mention this. Try cooking some cut up beef heart (pretty cheap at our butcher shop) in a small amount of water then coat the kibble with the juice and meat pieces. I have a small pan I use then I stick it in the freezer to cool it down before mixing it in. You could use any kind of meat.


----------



## Jinxia

Having the same problem with my 16 month old female GSD that is fixed. I blame it mostly on my relatives spoiling her with an egg in her morning kibble while they were looking after her but maybe she's just hit that stage. She was on Wellness LBP before and was doing wonderful until we put her on Wellness Core Original formula which she was crazy about for about 2 months before the egg feeding started. Now I have to coax her to eat and she's been back with us for 2 months. Just tried TOTW Wetlands and she doesn't seem any more interested in it. I mean she will eat if i leave it out for a little bit and walk away and ignore her. But I prefer her eat when I put the food down and let her take it. I know it's probably her stubbornness and the withholding food until dinner if she doesn't eat right away worked for a little bit but then 2 months later I'm still coaxing her to eat 1/2 the time. Going to return the Wetlands and try Prairie (bison and venison) and see if she responds well to it. I mean I've seen her get all excited about food in the past (runs to me when she realizes i'm about to feed her) so i don't know if it's the food. I don't want to force her to eat something that doesn't taste any good to her but at the same time I don't want to give in to her stubbornness and have her dictate what she eats. I honestly probably won't give her raw or even home cooked food. Not only can I not guarantee she gets the nuitrition she needs from the food I'd be preparing but the cost is just not something we can do right now. 

Trying to find a balance in quality food and cost. I don't think she likes chicken kibble much and for a lot of brands the non-chicken formulas cost about $5-10 more. Hoping the TOTW Prairie works out.


----------



## KennyFrench

We have a 4-5 year old female GSD – Bella (Isabella Shedmeister RubMyBelly French) whom we think has been altered (if that makes a difference). We adopted her about 6 weeks ago. The woman who found her (about 2 months prior) took her to the vet to make sure she was up-to-date on her shots and to give her a general checkup. The vet estimated her age at about 4-5 years old, said she was probably neutered and she tested "light" positive for heart worm, for which he prescribed a 6 month supply of Heartgard Plus. 

When we first brought her home, she would not eat for almost 3 days. The woman we adopted her from had been feeding her Wellness Core Grain Free kibble so that's what we picked up, but she just would not eat. (Being naive, we also picked up some Iames but I quickly tossed it out after I did a little test and saw how much the kibble plumps up in water.) We finally got her to eat by boiling a chicken breast and rice and mixing it with her dry Wellness Core. Not knowing her feeding habits/schedule while she was growing up is really frustrating for my wife and I and I’m sure it is 

We have since switched to 2 cups of the Wellness Core kibble and 1 can of Science Diet Adult Savory Stew with Beef & Veggies a day. I normally have to first hand feed her a meat chunk of the Science Diet before she'll eat, but lately that doesn't even help. Last week my wife picked up the Turkey flavor of the Science Diet by mistake and I thought we would have a challenge getting her to eat since she had been eating the Beef, but she went through 4 cans without issue – although, now that I think about it, she did start getting a picky on the fourth can. Now that she's back to the beef, after 3 or 4 cans, I've had trouble getting her to eat again. Normally the most it takes is waving the bowl of food under her nose and leading her over to her feeding area with it, but this morning we practically had to force a few bites of food into her mouth before she would actually eat. And, that was after not eating all day yesterday. 

We are going to pick up a few cans of each flavor of the Science Diet and change flavors every other day.

(_ETA_) Something else I tried a couple nights ago was to add some Dogzilla Yum It Up Chicken flavor spread to her food and I didn't even have to hand feed the first bite to her. Before adding some to her food, I had tried waving the bowl under her nose, but anytime I put it under her nose she would just turn her head away. Then I remember how much she liked it when I added some Yum It Up to one of her chew toys, so I added it to her food. This time when I waved the bowl under her nose and then took it to her feeding area, she almost knocked me down getting to her bowl. My wife and I joked that the stuff must be crack for dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

I'm always outsmarting Kira when it comes to eating. She'll unexpectingly turn up her nose at the same bowl of food, she gobbled up the meal before.

As others have mentioned, it's a good idea to rotate some wet food as a topping.

HOWEVER, What I found is that a sprinkle of PARMEGIAN CHEESE will always get her attention!
I've watched her turn her nose away, for a half hour. Then I would sprinkle the cheese, wave it under her nose, and she would then lick her bowl dry.

Go figure.


----------



## alpha2013

*My GSD eats too little*

Hi 
My GSD (male) is 6 months old. We adopted him last month from another owner who told me that he had to keep the dog confined to his kennel as his residential compound has a no pet policy. He finally had to put the dog in a kennel for 2-3 weeks before we adopted him.

Since we brought him home. he has not been eating well and has had fever a couple of times. He still does not eat well and has developed protein deposits on his front legs.

We give him Royal Canine Maxi Junior.

Any suggestions would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Twyla

alpha2013 - Vetting your pup would be the first step. Fever usually indicates an infection of some sort is going on. That can throw them off their food. 

As for his food, look for an all life stages food that doesn't have corn and/or wheat in it or you can choose raw.


----------



## Tina

Help - my 2 1/2 yr old female GSD is the pickiest eater and it's worse after her heat. We are planning to breed her so that is why she remains in tact. About a month before her heat and then throughout her heat I can't get enough food in her. The week her heat stops she does her Ghandi impersonation. She is on Nature's Logic Chicken and Beef canned and NL chicken kibble (which she barely touches). Have tried boiling meat, shredding it and mixing it with her canned but she just picks out the meat. Am tempted to put her on an all meat cooked diet. Her brother and father are both picky eaters so not sure if this is simply genetics? When she gets back on an even keel she only eats about a can or can and a half a day. I feel I've tried everything - what do I do next?


----------



## Jmfhella

Have you ever tried using Nupro? I give both my pups nupro gold, great supplement, plus, if you add a little warm water and stir it in it makes a gravy. My 2 love it. Also try adding a little raw ground meat or Natures Variety instinct medallions. My female is very picky and she will not turn up a meal if it has some raw hamburger/turkey in it.


----------



## Heissy

Some good tips in here. My boy is 13 months old and has really become picky with his food. We used to feed him dry blue buffalo and mix it with some wet canned food 1-2 times a weeks. Never had a feeding problem doing this since we brought him home at 8 weeks. He slowly stopped eating any of the dry food unless it was mixed. We switched his dry food and he eat it just fine again for a few days. He seemed to love it but now he's back to not eating. He just got weighed yesterday and is 65lbs, he was 75 in December. 

I guess I'll have to have him back on the wet food mix and I'll try the cheese on top to. The problem also is we took out his wet food cause it gave him soft stool and he needs a high fiber food because he has anal sack problems. He's gotten multiple sack infections and vet says his stool isn't emptying his sacks when he goes. This dog is driving me crazy!


----------



## tarim69

We feed our dog Wellness dry and wet mixed, but have had trouble with her eating in the past.

Chewys freeze dried crumbled and sprinkled on top, a little of second new food added in, or a small scoop of canned pumpkin always did the trick.


----------



## Linda1270

I am having a very similar problem with my GSD Tess, who will be 2 at the end of August. She stopped eating her morning meal but will eat her evening meal, especially if a drizzle coconut oil all over it. I was concerned at first, but them my 1.5 year old Cairn Terrier is doing the exact same thing now. They both just sit there for a minute and then turn and walk away.

It appears to be happening a lot with GSD's who are in tact and around the same age and also heat seems to have an effect on them too!

I was feeding both of my girls TOTW, alternating between the Bison and the roasted Fowl. Then I saw Whole Earth Farms at Petco and decided to give it a try, I thought the ingredients looked good but the price looked even better! They didn't like it, plus it gave Tess the diarrhea, even though I moved them both over slowly. I decided to put them back on TOTW and now they won't touch it. 

My husband keeps saying that they'll eat when they're hungry. I've tried adding water to it, canned food, pumpkin, yogurt and even chicken broth. I have to stay with a food that will fit my budget but also be a good food for my dogs. I'm thinking of moving them over to 4health, it's affordable for me and it has a 4 star rating.


----------



## mydogs

My 9 week old can be picky. While I'm not a fan of Diamond she loves the 4 health puppy. I top it with lamb natural balance roll. Just cut up peices drizzle on top 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds

Just out of curiosity why are you not a fan of Diamond?
This is what I feed my pups so I would love to hear what you do not like about it...


----------



## mydogs

My2shepherds said:


> Just out of curiosity why are you not a fan of Diamond?
> This is what I feed my pups so I would love to hear what you do not like about it...



I guess the recalls although many foods have recalls. I look at too much info online. I looked up 4 health reviews they were most bad. So I'm nervous. Maybe you can reassure me lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds

I went off of the recommendation of my breeder who is also a trainer at a fairly well known facility here in Ohio. My pups seem to be doing well on it Athena (18 weeks) weighs 54 pounds and Eden (12 weeks) weighs 32 pounds. They are very, very active with solid stools and absolutely no health issues. I know that his shepherds are high performing and very active also and he feeds Diamond. I guess all of the brands can have issues at one time or another... but so far so good anyway!


----------



## mydogs

My2shepherds said:


> I went off of the recommendation of my breeder who is also a trainer at a fairly well known facility here in Ohio. My pups seem to be doing well on it Athena (18 weeks) weighs 54 pounds and Eden (12 weeks) weighs 32 pounds. They are very, very active with solid stools and absolutely no health issues. I know that his shepherds are high performing and very active also and he feeds Diamond. I guess all of the brands can have issues at one time or another... but so far so good anyway!



It's funny my trainer here in Florida feeds all of his dogs Diamond as well. Both my pups are doing well on it I switched over cold turkey and my 9 week olds stool were perfect the next day. My 8 month old not too great yet but he's just getting over coccidia and on meds so that can cause mush stool. He was on Fromm LBP and stools never really perfect and if I fed too little he would drop weight. Plus the kibble so tiny he would spit it out when eating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds

LOL... maybe we worry too much... It is terrible, for me it's like being a first time parent all over again and afraid that everything I do is wrong.


----------



## mydogs

My2shepherds said:


> LOL... maybe we worry too much... It is terrible, for me it's like being a first time parent all over again and afraid that everything I do is wrong.



Me too I am always researching food. Sticking with 4 health for now. My others are on Earthborn Holistics pet shop said grain free no for puppies. Too many growth issues so won't be doing that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds

I will stick to Diamond also at least until there is an indication that I should switch them. I guess as long as they are healthy and growing I cannot complain..


----------



## mydogs

My2shepherds said:


> I will stick to Diamond also at least until there is an indication that I should switch them. I guess as long as they are healthy and growing I cannot complain..



Agreed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds

I do have a question for you though how do you slow a pup down while eating? Eden gulps her food down till the bowl is empty as soon as i give it to her, I can leave food for Athena all day and she eats as she wants it. They are only together when I am home and can supervise their play so they will not damage each others' ears so they are fed in different bowls most of the time.


----------



## mydogs

Both my shepherds are slow eaters. Do you add water to kibble? It will slow her down. Yes I'm worried about ears too. Hers are up right now. My boy took 7.5 months old before his left was up with help of forms


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs

I see they have bowls at petco that slows them down too. You can put a rock in the bowl so she has to work around it. Weird I know but people have done it. I'm jealous I wish mine would gobble up their food fast

Just looked it's called dura pet slow feeder. Pet supermarket 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153

I haven't done it but I have also heard of people feeding their dog from a cookie sheet.. something about it being so spread out forces them to take smaller bites. Makes sense I guess.. something to try


----------



## My2shepherds

I have not added water for quite some time now. I will give that a try to see if it slows her down...

Both of the my girls had early ears and each time they are out for playtime it becomes a WWE match so I try to monitor and protect them as much as I can... LOL


----------



## My2shepherds

I will definately give these suggestions a try.. Thanks so much!


----------



## mydogs

My2shepherds said:


> I will definately give these suggestions a try.. Thanks so much!



You're welcome?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfie13

I'm having this problem with my two month old. He isn't eating right now. I took him to the vet so maybe that's why. I'm not sure but I could use the help. I'm worried about his diet


----------



## nivonice

Hi my 1 year old gsd refused the food we have been giving him since he was 8 weeks, which is nutro natural choice mixed with some raw ground beef. This is what the breeder told us to feed him. The vet tried to give us other food but he would get a diarrhea from it so we went back to what the breeder food. We have been giving him cooked rice mixed with boiled chicken breast but we have no idea how much to feed and also i know he is not getting all the nutrients. What should I do now and what other food can I give him. He has a sensitive tummy.


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid

Heissy said:


> Some good tips in here. My boy is 13 months old and has really become picky with his food. We used to feed him dry blue buffalo and mix it with some wet canned food 1-2 times a weeks. Never had a feeding problem doing this since we brought him home at 8 weeks. He slowly stopped eating any of the dry food unless it was mixed. We switched his dry food and he eat it just fine again for a few days. He seemed to love it but now he's back to not eating. He just got weighed yesterday and is 65lbs, he was 75 in December.
> 
> I guess I'll have to have him back on the wet food mix and I'll try the cheese on top to. The problem also is we took out his wet food cause it gave him soft stool and he needs a high fiber food because he has anal sack problems. He's gotten multiple sack infections and vet says his stool isn't emptying his sacks when he goes. This dog is driving me crazy!


I'm going though the same thing with my 8 month old female she's on "Fromm's" and her weight keeps going up and down from 64 lbs to 61 lbs, she won't even eat the dry food without the "Science Diet" can food mixed in with the Fromm's dry food, What are your thoughts about Switching the "Science Diet" With "Fromm's" Wet Dog food to mix in the dry food ?


----------



## Roman'sGirl1975

I have had my male Nyx for two weeks and the big brat refuses to eat ANYTHING at all. I have given him 4health lamb and rice he dumped it, same with the duck and potato and the large breed, tried retriever small bites and still dumped the bowl. He breaks out of crates and destroys my bedroom if left even for the half hour to take a shower and wash my hair. He absolutely refuses to eat. PLEASE DONT TELL ME TO JUST LEAVE HIS FOOD ALONE HE'LL EAT WHEN HE'S HUNGRY cause I know he won't. We have to drive across town just to walk him and people are always telling me I am starving him to death. ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT HE WONT EAT. My husband just told me a few minutes ago that I need to stop obsessing over him not eating because his "former owner has his mind all messed up". I'm worried to death that he is going to starve to death because he wont eat. Tried giving him cooked pork loin he even refused that. HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Pro_pet

I was also facing same issues with my 3 year old mikey,he remained restless throughout the day without eating anything,on one of my friends suggestion i started giving him ½ tablet probiotics from a company named Ample Nutrition.Results turned out to be satisfactory and it also helped in the restlessness.You can visit them online at their website.


----------



## vinyas

Our GSD was also a heavy picky eater. at one time we thought we wouldnt make it. was barely earting. but he drank a lota water though. that was a good sign for us. anyway, yes, picky eater, it turns out, the deworming course he was on was no use. switched meds and he began eating in just few hours. give him the best meds always! mostly tablets and syrups.


----------



## chevyfreese

hello my landshark is not eatting!! Maggie is 9 weeks old. she was 16lbs 10oz at her vet visit and 17 lbs when i weighted her. i have trird blue buffalo canned and dry with no luck. she will take a fee more bites of puppy chow. 3 stores i have looked for diamond puppy diamond with no luck scares me because it says do not feed this to nursing mothers or preg dogs. Maggies ears are up. she just eaTs slow or picks at her food. i cant take it up for fear of starving her. Any suggestions? tx


----------



## Mareesey

I believe Pet Supplies Plus carries the diamond puppy food. If you are located in the US.


----------



## Kenna57

I am having this issue with my eight month old female--stopped eating all her favorites including chicken breast. Will only eat ground beef and broth. Was on Taste of the Wild pacific salmon when she came from the breeder and we transitioned her to Fromm's large breed puppy. In am gave her Spots Farm human grade chicken mixed with broth with her grain, evening real chicken with grain. No problem. A month ago, she started to whine and cry, and backed off from eating. We have tried canned food-Victor, Fromm, Science Diet. Vet x-rayed and said all related to her going into heat. Never heard of this. Thoughts?


----------



## Hannagonzales

Taste of the wild is the best picky eater dog food. you can try it.


----------



## H8te

We have the same. Our GSD is about 9months old now, still intact and just suddenly stopped eating. He will eat a little if we mix his food with some raw alternatives and will eat any treat I give him when we train but doesn't eat other wise. Reading through the posts this seems like a common thing, so we'll try switching foods, adding cheese, etc and I'll post back after a few weeks. We do plan on neutering him @ 1 year old since that was the advice given to us by the vet for optimal growth and joint strength but might have to do it sooner. 

Edit: He is also allergic to chicken and we've had him on Hills "Lamb and Rice" for quite some time. From my research and what's available in my country it's one of the best available brands with a chickenless option.


----------



## twistx

H8te said:


> We have the same. Our GSD is about 9months old now, still intact and just suddenly stopped eating. He will eat a little if we mix his food with some raw alternatives and will eat any treat I give him when we train but doesn't eat other wise. Reading through the posts this seems like a common thing, so we'll try switching foods, adding cheese, etc and I'll post back after a few weeks. We do plan on neutering him @ 1 year old since that was the advice given to us by the vet for optimal growth and joint strength but might have to do it sooner.
> 
> Edit: He is also allergic to chicken and we've had him on Hills "Lamb and Rice" for quite some time. From my research and what's available in my country it's one of the best available brands with a chickenless option.


Update?


----------

